# Natural balance - discontinuing Alpha line



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can empathize with you. I fed Innova for years, but stopped when they sold out to Proctor and Gamble. At first the recipe remained the same, but not for long. How disappointing! Lately, I have noticed that my favorite brands keep increasing in price. Grumble grumble...


----------

